# Error Code ER13



## Morten Haumand (Nov 9, 2019)

What is wrong?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The screen suggests Sage knows. Doubt if anyone here does

John

-


----------



## corcodush (Dec 8, 2018)

On previous Oracle model, error 13 is Steam wand NTC open at start-up.


----------

